# Overweight Fursonas?



## Zerzehn (Oct 1, 2019)

So, for people who have overweight characters. I do need to ask, how come?

I'm going to change mine to be overweight himself, since I like chubby men.

To speak like him:

"I love buterbrod with cheese and doctor's sausage, borscht, syrniki and blini."


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 1, 2019)

None of my fursonas (of the three I have) are chubby or overweight, as to be honest I can't see myself having a fursona that is. However, I do have a lot of other OCs and some of them are chubby or overweight. As I write stories this helps with character diversity and whatnot. Plus chubby characters can be cute.

(Though none of my overweight characters are to the point of being obese - I'm not really into the whole "fatfur" thing).


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

Zhaozerbat said:


> So, for people who have overweight characters. I do need to ask, how come?
> 
> I'm going to change mine to be overweight himself, since I like chubby men.
> 
> ...


My character is overweight because I'm overweight IRL. I wanted him to have my body type. Simple as that.


----------



## Zerzehn (Oct 3, 2019)

Anyone else?


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

Suddenly I feel aneurexic with my 'sonas


----------



## Joni (Oct 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Suddenly I feel aneurexic with my 'sonas





 
:V


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 3, 2019)

My fursona's IRL form:


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## cerulean_blues (Oct 3, 2019)

My sona's got a bit of realistic chub, mostly because I do. Having different body types in a set of characters definitely helps to make them feel more realistic, though.


----------



## Deathless (Oct 3, 2019)

I actually intended Deathless, my main fursona, to be a bit chubby but I didn't know how to draw chubbier body types at the time and because of that, she ended up losing her weight over time! I mean, she's still got some meat on her bones!


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Oct 3, 2019)

I think it's pretty clear why I'm overweight.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 3, 2019)

Not gonna lie, my sona has mainly been decently thin, jokingly used to say in bear weight he was underweight, heh.

But I guess now that I do vore more he has been known to be slightly more chubby, rare cases of being overweight but that's after a big meal.
But overtime, I made him chubby now, but I guess it makes sense, chubby things are more cuter to cuddle with, although he still has his non-chubby self for those who prefer a nice well-built body. 

I don't think I have much overweight characters, only have two that come to mind in that case excluding sona. One is fat because he does constantly eat and the other just likes to show off his belly in a prideful way, and also belly rubs feel nicer apparently.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> My fursona's IRL form:


One fluffy boy

I approve


----------



## XanderBoi (Oct 9, 2019)

My sona isn't over weight even though I am irl. The reason behind that is Xander is who I aspire to be. Since Xander's inception I've taken up tennis, cut down on my sugar intake, and lost almost 20lbs. I intend to keep it going! >_<


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 9, 2019)

Hehee, got some new art of my tubby foxy. ^w^


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 9, 2019)

If you want me to be honest, for most people it's probably because of a fetish. I know that's my reason for my sona's weirdness heh.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 13, 2019)

Chubby is not to be confused with inflation, but yes, it is a "thing" with some furs in the fandom who are attracted to that.  Actually, this isn't just limited to the fandom as some societies actually prefer chubby people to thin.


----------



## Arnak (Oct 17, 2019)

I love sweets


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

Well first of all, lets just start calling them "fat" instead of "overweight".

As an actual fat person, I feel like a lot of words used to get around calling a fat character fat are just as insulting. "Overweight" means that there is something wrong with them and medicalizes something that doesn't need to be medicalized. 

"Chubby" is... meh. I feel like it's infantilizing. Children are chubby. They are growing and need that additional insulation for growing. I was a very chubby child. It's cute. But I'm a grown person now and I'm just large and fat. I am comfortable with this because thats just how my body is. Being fat is just another body shape. Human beings come in a diverse array of shapes and sizes, being fat is one of those. Now, on for actual character things. 

There are several ways to be fat, actually. Most people just focus on the belly, which is a large component, but you have some large fat characters who are also quite muscular underneath and you can see some cuts in the belly, arms, legs, back- just all around. So, I would suggest you think about what sort of shape you'd like for your character to have.

If your character is "top heavy" that means they have broad shoulders, maybe their legs aren't as long. They would have thick arms, maybe larger, flusher pectorals (across the chest, especially for femme characters). 

If your character is "bottom heavy" that means they'd ave broader hips and a flusher posterior. This is common in femme characters but I like to see my big bois with extra carriage too tbh-
They will have thicker, fuller thighs-- which is that area underneath the hips. People tend to confuse these for some reason. Depending on the species, they might also have more shapely legs to compensate having long legs. This means thicker calves, thicker ankles and larger feet to carry this extra weight. Top heavy characters tend to have small, dainty feet, btw. It's cute-

All of these aspects are also effected by the species of your character. Animals tend to come with set body types. Its only human beings ( and our pets like dogs  and well as cats consequently) that really have diverse body types among a species. However, since these are humanoid/anthros/, they will also have fairly diverse body types. You'll have to work around aspects of the species and combine them with large-fat-human body types. Of course, some species lend themselves better than others.

Bears (or protobears like my sona) are big and fat already. Same for other already large animals.

Dogs and cats also come in diverse shapes. Larger breeds will lend themselves better than smaller breeds. 

Any animal that stands digigrade, or on their toes, you also have to make adjustments by giving them larger feet, thicker ankles, and generally being concious about body shapes. Digigrade characters are more likely to be top heavy then bottom heavy, for example, since its easier to carry on small feet. Rabbits, as an example, tend to be bottom heavy and digigrade. This is because rabbits have powerful hind legs, thick, flush thighs and large feet. 

So with all these things, I think you'll be more prepared to design a fat character. Go forth, and be the best lorge you can be =u=/


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Well first of all, lets just start calling them "fat" instead of "overweight".
> 
> As an actual fat person, I feel like a lot of words used to get around calling a fat character fat are just as insulting. "Overweight" means that there is something wrong with them and medicalizes something that doesn't need to be medicalized.
> 
> ...


Fat is overweight tho


----------



## Arnak (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Well first of all, lets just start calling them "fat" instead of "overweight".
> 
> As an actual fat person, I feel like a lot of words used to get around calling a fat character fat are just as insulting. "Overweight" means that there is something wrong with them and medicalizes something that doesn't need to be medicalized.
> 
> ...


Ain't nothing wrong with being fat, as long as it doesn't put your life at risk. I know a guy who's fat but loves walking around and getting outside. The guy is a healthy chunky boi


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Fat is overweight tho


Fat is not overweight if your natural body weight/shape is fat. Periodt.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with being fat, as long as it doesn't put your life at risk. I know a guy who's fat but loves walking around and getting outside. The guy is a healthy chunky boi


My thing is this-

No one ever says this about skinny people. "Being thin is okay so long as it doesn't put your life at risk--" is not something I ever hear in conversation.

Being fat is just a body type. Period. I've always been large and, in fact, physically healthier than most other people. What has contributed to my lack of health (both mental and physical) is people medicalizing my natural weight/ bullying me/ shaming me/ telling me I'm going to die because they are uncomfortable with my body shape.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Fat is not overweight if your natural body weight/shape is fat. Periodt.


Fat is overweight. Period. I don't have a problem with it since my character is overweight but it's best not to live in narnia.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Fat is overweight. Period. I don't have a problem with it since my character is overweight but it's best not to live in narnia.


Being fat is not overweight *if your normal body shape/weight is fat*.
This is coming from a person who has been fat their entire life, so, I feel like I have more experience in this area. If any thing, you are the one living in Narnia as you are the one whose only experience with it seems to be a fictional character and your personal preferences. Good bye.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Being fat is not overweight *if your normal body shape/weight is fat*.
> This is coming from a person who has been fat their entire life, so, I feel like I have more experience in this area. If any thing, you are the one living in Narnia as you are the one whose only experience with it seems to be a fictional character and your personal preferences. Good bye.


I've actually loat 40 lbs over the year so I know what being overweight is like. So no. I'm not living in fantasy.


----------



## Tenné (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Being fat is not overweight *if your normal body shape/weight is fat*.
> This is coming from a person who has been fat their entire life, so, I feel like I have more experience in this area. If any thing, you are the one living in Narnia as you are the one whose only experience with it seems to be a fictional character and your personal preferences. Good bye.


I really hate to start this argument, but I feel like this is an important topic. To preface, I've been fairly obese in my teens and currently I'm overweight by BMI standards, so I can empathise with your feelings about the matter.

I'm not entirely sure what you mean by "normal" body weight. If you mean that your body has a weight goal that it strives to be, then no, that's not a thing. Your body will absorb as many nutrients as it can get its hands on. Often, your environment (ie. friends and available food) is a major factor to what you will consider "normal". Drinking carbonated drinks is a habit for some, and it'll feel unnatural to stop. But that's not nature or "normality" that dictates how you feel, it's just habits and addictions. I personally have trouble stopping eating when I'm full, so I have to very consciously only make just enough food. This is difficult when I come home to my obese parents and eat dinners that are normal for them, but very unhealthy.

However, the word 'overweight' has a medical definition, which is having more body fat than is optimally healthy. Does it mean that being overweight means you are deathly ill? No, of course not. It just means that you're not optimally healthy. Just like smoking doesn't mean you'll fall over due to lung cancer at any given moment. There are smokers that live long lives and say they feel fine. Does that mean that we shouldn't advise people not to smoke?

I don't intend this to sound like I'm trying to tell you how to live your life. If you feel great, great! More power to you! I just find misinformation to be dangerous, and don't want it to spread.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I've actually loat 40 lbs over the year so I know what being overweight is like. So no. I'm not living in fantasy.


Congratulations I guess?
But being fat is not overweight if "fat" is just your body type.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 18, 2019)

Tenné said:


> I really hate to start this argument, but I feel like this is an important topic. To preface, I've been fairly obese in my teens and currently I'm overweight by BMI standards, so I can empathise with your feelings about the matter.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what you mean by "normal" body weight. If you mean that your body has a weight goal that it strives to be, then no, that's not a thing. Your body will absorb as many nutrients as it can get its hands on. Often, your environment (ie. friends and available food) is a major factor to what you will consider "normal". Drinking carbonated drinks is a habit for some, and it'll feel unnatural to stop. But that's not nature or "normality" that dictates how you feel, it's just habits and addictions. I personally have trouble stopping eating when I'm full, so I have to very consciously only make just enough food. This is difficult when I come home to my obese parents and eat dinners that are normal for them, but very unhealthy.
> 
> ...



110% fucking agreeing with you here.

Perfectly well worded and you bring facts to this. Thank you.

You have my respect.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Congratulations I guess?
> But being fat is not overweight is fat is your body type.


I don't quite think you understand what fat means.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm a little husky IRL and I think I look damn good


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

Tenné said:


> I really hate to start this argument, but I feel like this is an important topic. To preface, I've been fairly obese in my teens and currently I'm overweight by BMI standards, so I can empathise with your feelings about the matter.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what you mean by "normal" body weight. If you mean that your body has a weight goal that it strives to be, then no, that's not a thing. Your body will absorb as many nutrients as it can get its hands on. Often, your environment (ie. friends and available food) is a major factor to what you will consider "normal". Drinking carbonated drinks is a habit for some, and it'll feel unnatural to stop. But that's not nature or "normality" that dictates how you feel, it's just habits and addictions. I personally have trouble stopping eating when I'm full, so I have to very consciously only make just enough food. This is difficult when I come home to my obese parents and eat dinners that are normal for them, but very unhealthy.
> 
> ...


So I'm going to sum up to say that your weight, in particular BMI, is not a determinant of health. BMI has been defuncted by nutritionalists and dietitians. BMI was originally developed by a social scientist to gauge the class of people. It was never intended to be used to determine medical condition.

I have a problem with my body and people with my type of body constantly being attacked and ridiculed. Even by medical professions. I dont recieve optimal medical care because I have people trying to pick appart my body. Yet when they check everything else, things that  DO matter like my blood pressure, sugar levels, horomes, I'm fine. I'm more than fine. I've had to get doctors who werent fatphobic just to get care.

Everbody with an opinion seems to want to try to weigh in on my health.
You are the one who is misinformed. I can tell by the metrics you try to use.

So, respectfully,  fuck you and the horse you rode in on.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't quite think you understand what fat means.


I don't think you care to understand what I mean. This conversation is over.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> So I'm going to sum up to say that your weight, in particular BMI, is not a determinant of health. BMI has been defuncted by nutritionalists and dietitians. BMI was originally developed by a social scientist to gauge the class of people. It was never intended to be used to determine medical condition.
> 
> I have a problem with my body and people with my type of body constantly being attacked and ridiculed. Even by medical professions. I dont recieve optimal medical care because I have people trying to pick appart my body. Yet when they check everything else, things that  DO matter like my blood pressure, sugar levels, horomes, I'm fine. I'm more than fine. I've had to get doctors who werent fatphobic just to get care.
> 
> ...


If a doc is telling you something is wrong, perhaps there is something wrong and they aren't just "fatphobic"


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> If a doc is telling you something is wrong, perhaps there is something wrong and they aren't just "fatphobic"


I'm deeeefinitely not going to talk to you, some stranger on the internet, about my health challenges.

Particularly because I don't trust you and we aren't even remotely friends. You can keep your opinion to yourself, particularly about me. I'm blocking you now. Good bye.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I'm deeeefinitely not going to talk to you, some stranger on the internet, about my health challenges.
> 
> Particularly because I don't trust you and we aren't even remotely friends. You can keep your opinion to yourself, particularly about me. I'm blocking you now. Good bye.



Listen, we aren't judging you based off of how much you weigh or how you look or anything of that nature. Hell, one of my best friends who I view as a sister is overweight for God sake.

We have issue with the conclusions you have come to here. They seem more based off of emotion than actual facts.
Not only that they seem very, very misinformed at that.

I'm not trying to be a jackass here. I'm not. I'm just worried here based of said conclusions you have come to and I don''t want anything bad happening to you down the road based off of said conclusions.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Listen, we aren't judging you based off of how much you weigh or how you look or anything of that nature. Hell, one of my best friends who I view as a sister is overweight for God sake.
> 
> We have issue with the conclusions you have come to here. They seem more based off of emotion than actual facts.
> Not only that they seem very, very misinformed at that.
> ...


Actually, just because I feel strongly doesn't mean you can sweep through and say I'm "misinformed". Here are some sources:

Case of medical neglect where a child within "healthy BMI" went blind because he was not tested for dietary disorders: Teenage boy goes blind after existing on Pringles and french fries - CNN
BMI is inherently racist since it's based on Eurocentric standards: https://nyupress.org/books/9780814727690/
Being fat is an inherited body type: www.medicalnewstoday.com: Body mass index (BMI): Is the formula flawed?
Obesity bias exists in the medical field: www.science.unsw.edu.au: Obesity bias based on disgust: study - UNSW Science for society
Intiutive eating with focus on health instead of weight loss is a much more health lifestyle: www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov: Size acceptance and intuitive eating improve health for obese, female chronic dieters. - PubMed - NCBI

Also, I'm used to this false "concern for my health".  So actually no. You aren't worried about my health. You just have these preconceived notions of fat people that I'm not going to tolerate. You can take your false concern else where. 

I have spent years running around thinking something was wrong with me because of people like you, despite the fact that all my other vitals were absolutely fine. It wasn't until fairly recently that I decided it was far more unhealthy to hate my body.

It took a doctor who wasn't a piece of shit, actually a woman of color, who looked at me and was like:
"You are perfectly healthy. There is nothing physically wrong with you. Don't let these doctors get in your head. Go to a reputable doctor that respects your body to manage your health."
Fortunately, that doesn't involve people like you and _your opinions_ and _your feelings. _


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm a little husky IRL and I think I look damn good








Damn


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Damn


Beauty in it's purest form


----------



## Tenné (Oct 19, 2019)

PercyD said:


> So I'm going to sum up to say that your weight, in particular BMI, is not a determinant of health. BMI has been defuncted by nutritionalists and dietitians. BMI was originally developed by a social scientist to gauge the class of people. It was never intended to be used to determine medical condition.
> 
> I have a problem with my body and people with my type of body constantly being attacked and ridiculed. Even by medical professions. I dont recieve optimal medical care because I have people trying to pick appart my body. Yet when they check everything else, things that  DO matter like my blood pressure, sugar levels, horomes, I'm fine. I'm more than fine. I've had to get doctors who werent fatphobic just to get care.
> 
> ...


I don't appreciate being told to fuck off when I wasn't being rude to you. It seems that you think the world revolves around you. Honey, you're a stranger on the internet. I don't know you and I'll never meet you. I don't particularly care about your health other than on a very superficial, basic human compassion level. What I do care about is stopping the spread of dangerous misinformation.

You're correct in that there exist better metrics than BMI, such as bodyfat%. I used BMI as an easy way to track my own weight, which would've been plain if you'd actually read what I had posted. I'm assuming you're jumping at the opportunity to attack BMI because I mentioned it once (nobody else did)? It's a bit silly. A cursory glance on the Wikipedia page for BMI shows that people who are overweight or underweight have a higher mortality rate than normal weight persons as defined by BMI. But, again, arguing against BMI isn't the same as arguing against the idea that being overweight is long-term unhealthy. But again, if you don't feel like BMI works for you, use bodyfat% as a metric.



PercyD said:


> Case of medical neglect where a child within "healthy BMI" went blind because he was not tested for dietary disorders: Teenage boy goes blind after existing on Pringles and french fries - CNN


Healthy BMI doesn't mean that you're in perfect health. You can have problems elsewhere. Just means you're not at higher risks due to fat.



PercyD said:


> BMI is inherently racist since it's based on Eurocentric standards: https://nyupress.org/books/9780814727690/


Different countries have different BMI ranges. Don't how how this can be "inherently" racist. Also, an obviously biased, non-peer-reviewed book isn't a source.



PercyD said:


> Being fat is an inherited body type: www.medicalnewstoday.com: Body mass index (BMI): Is the formula flawed?


So, if you'd actually read the article, you would've known that they're discussing the downsides of using BMI. The main point being that BMI doesn't distinguish between mucle and fat. This is true, which is why they suggest to use body-fat%. They don't say anything about "inherited body types". In fact, the word "inherit" doesn't even exist in this document. If you don't like BMI, go to a doctor and measure your body-fat%.



PercyD said:


> Obesity bias exists in the medical field: www.science.unsw.edu.au: Obesity bias based on disgust: study - UNSW Science for society


How is this relevant?



PercyD said:


> Intiutive eating with focus on health instead of weight loss is a much more health lifestyle: www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov: Size acceptance and intuitive eating improve health for obese, female chronic dieters. - PubMed - NCBI


I don't have access to the full paper, but I'll read the abstract. They took (n=78) obese women who have dieted before, placed them into diet and HAES groups for two years. The diet group went down in weight and showed improvement but then went back to their old ways. The HAES group didn't lose weight, but improved in their vitals, eating behaviour and psychology. Now, I don't know what they mean by diet, since I can't read the full paper. There is the popular notion of "diet" that is temporarily eating much less than you're used to and then going back to overeating. That's been shown to not work, and fat-proponents love to bring it up. Diets need to be lifestyle changes instead of temporary things.

I'm not a medical professional, so I can't really judge these papers. However, if you want to post articles, here's one www.onlinejacc.org: Metabolically Healthy Obese and Incident Cardiovascular Disease Events Among 3.5 Million Men and Women . They did an analysis on (n=3.5M) men and women of varying weight, and showed that over the course of 20 years, the overweight persons were at higher risk for several serious medical problems.

The smoker analogy works here as well. Smoking doesn't necessarily affect your vitals. Sure, you'll have trouble breathing and have a non-existent sense of smell (much like obese people can't move around easily and get tired quicker). But at least your *blood* is good. You may avoid smokephobic doctors who dare tell you to quit, even though all their tests show you're healthy. You can even start a Health At Every Inhalation movement where you take medical articles out of context to show those biased doctors and anonymous internet users. But surely you wouldn't agree to this?

You can live a long and happy life as an overweight person. I understand it's difficult to talk to doctors who genuinely do care about your well-being (as opposed to me, a random person on a furry forum). I don't care what your weight is. But please, don't delude yourself or others.

My deepest apologies to anyone who went into the thread excited to talk about their overweight fursonas and ended up reading this shit discussion.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 19, 2019)

Tenné said:


> I don't appreciate being told to fuck off when I wasn't being rude to you. It seems that you think the world revolves around you. Honey, you're a stranger on the internet. I don't know you and I'll never meet you. I don't particularly care about your health other than on a very superficial, basic human compassion level. What I do care about is stopping the spread of dangerous misinformation.
> 
> You're correct in that there exist better metrics than BMI, such as bodyfat%. I used BMI as an easy way to track my own weight, which would've been plain if you'd actually read what I had posted. I'm assuming you're jumping at the opportunity to attack BMI because I mentioned it once (nobody else did)? It's a bit silly. A cursory glance on the Wikipedia page for BMI shows that people who are overweight or underweight have a higher mortality rate than normal weight persons as defined by BMI. But, again, arguing against BMI isn't the same as arguing against the idea that being overweight is long-term unhealthy. But again, if you don't feel like BMI works for you, use bodyfat% as a metric.
> 
> ...


Listen.
I have pulled several sources that conflict with yours. You only pulled one where they didn't even explain the population that they pulled from. It was probably from several (white) individuals who were already unhealthy to begin with. Not populations that were healthy, just "initially free of cardiovascular disease".  They even word it in a way that shows bias! They said nothing about people's body types and based everything off of  BMI, which is already flawed to begin with. And 90% of these studies focus majorly on the  white population, I know because I have discussed this with ACTUAL RESEARCHERS, where people of color who already have these different body types aren't even entertained.
They don't even explicitly list how much at risk these people were or if it was a significant margin, which you HAVE to state. People publish papers on insigificant factors all the time.

You don't have a medical degree, but I spent 4 years helping actual public health practioners publish on this very issue. Its their JOB to cull medical research and present it to the public. In particular, I was helping dietitians and nutritionists with their research. People who are actually out here helping the public make healthier choices, they are promoting informed diets over weight loss now.

Listen, I'm much more informed then you are. I have to be, because I CONSTANTLY have to defend my  body from fuckers like you who do a google search into all the junk science demonizing diverse body types.

At the end of the day it's you who came at me side-ways because you have a problem with actual fat people. You started this argument by your own admission! You were the one who harassed me for sources. So don't pull out this weak ass apology. You initiated this fucking conversation demanding that I prove to you why I'm not "misinforming" people. You obviously have as much of a hill to stand on as I do, but mine is actually backed by experience and research. 

This conversation is over too.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 19, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Well first of all, lets just start calling them "fat" instead of "overweight".
> 
> As an actual fat person, I feel like a lot of words used to get around calling a fat character fat are just as insulting. "Overweight" means that there is something wrong with them and medicalizes something that doesn't need to be medicalized.
> 
> ...


I just thing that "overweight" works better as umbrella term, really. "Fat" is too subjective, kinda non-descriptive, and if going into silly arguments about semantics, not very respectful towards 3.5 people who have anthropomorphic fat as their fursona =)


----------



## PercyD (Oct 19, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I just thing that "overweight" works better as umbrella term, really. "Fat" is too subjective, kinda non-descriptive, and if going into silly arguments about semantics, not very respectful towards 3.5 people who have anthropomorphic fat as their fursona =)


I'm one of those 3.5 people,if you haven't noticed. We also all talk. -So maybe I would know how to set the terms of how my sona should be described. 
Don't you come at my sideways next. I've just had breakfast and I'm ready to handle all business today.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 19, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I'm one of those 3.5 people,if you haven't noticed. We also all talk. -So maybe I would know how to set the terms of how my sona should be described.
> Don't you come at my sideways next. I've just had breakfast and I'm ready to handle all business today.


...wait, your sona is anthropomorphic fat? I kinda want to see the reference at this point - not even being ironic, I'm a sucker for unorthodox designs.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 19, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> ...wait, your sona is anthropomorphic fat? I kinda want to see the reference at this point - not even being ironic, I'm a sucker for unorthodox designs.


A bear that is fat is not an "unorthodox design" but whatever-
















You can find my whole gallery of my sona here:
Artwork Gallery for PercyD -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 19, 2019)

PercyD said:


> A bear that is fat is not an "unorthodox design" but whatever-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not getting involved in the argument. Just wanting to say I like your unique art style.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm not getting involved in the argument. Just wanting to say I like your unique art style.


It's not an argument at this point. I'm just frustrated to hell-and-back and I'm not afraid to express this. 
*Phew*
-But thank you, I appreciate it. c:


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks like they blocked me. Oh well. They can live in fantasy land. I enjoy having an overweight sona but that doesn't mean I have to be willfully ignorant.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm fat, so Rara is fat. Though it doesn't really show on my pfp


----------



## Faexie (Oct 24, 2019)

I think Percy had pretty good points, and doctors definetly do tend to put too much emphasis on weight sometimes. I remember a story of a girl who had health problems and went to see a doctor, the doctor just blamed it on her weight and told her to lose it, and turns out it actually had fuck all to do with her weight.

Fatness is usually either an expression of genes (for example, polynesians gain weight easily because they were voyagers and needed the reserves to survive long boat trips -though I doubt morbid obesity can purely be explained by genes) or a symptom of an illness, physical or mental, or a bad life situation (constantly overworked so don't have time or energy to cook, so they eat fast food, or they are struggling with other things they feel are more important)

Anyway, wether someone is fat or anorexic, this is not for you to comment on. It only concerns that person, their family and friends, their therapist and their doctor (provided that they're well informed on the topic and don't harrass the person on this). Comenting on it as a random stranger or aquaintance is not helpful and can even be damaging. You don't even know why the person is that way (and it's often not as simple as them not caring about their health)

There is an obesity epidemic in western societies, but it won't be fixed by criticizing fat people. It will be fixed by promoting healthy behavior (both for physical and mental health) and making it accessible


----------

